# Which kind? pump or cartridge?



## rsulli16 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi
Just finished a show yesterday, had a good one! My stock is depleted 

Got a lot of requests for fountain pens. I had been ordering the rollerball option with the pens i make as my "high end"  pens. And i sold almost all i had,( last time too). So i am going to have more of the pricier pens on my able from now on as i see they do move for me.

So i decided time to give into customer demand on the fountain pen aspect.

It has been years since i touched a fountain pen and frankly  dont know anything about them anymore. 

Which kind do modern fountain pen users seem to like? Should i get cartridge or the ink pump converters, what would be the pro's and con's of each?

Which models move best for you guys while i'm the subject?

Also a little confused, some kits offer both, PSI it looks like has the converter as an extra option it loo like while the intructions on the craft usa site seem to say use one or the other leading me to believe both are included in the kit? Is his right?

Thanks
Sulli


----------



## schreiber (Sep 10, 2012)

Include both.  I'm new (to turning, not to fountain pens), but so far the kits I've seen include both a cartridge and a converter anyway.


----------



## jzerger (Sep 10, 2012)

The fountain pens from I've ordered through PSI have come with both.  The Jr. Gents from Timberbits come with only the cartridge.  Lots of folks sell the pumps separately...the ones I got were a tight fir for the Jr gent but a little sanding made it work okay.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

The component sets come with a converter and an ink cartridge. I don't use either! The OEM cartridge ink from most suppliers is simply AWFUL! It make an otherwise wonderful FP skip, clog and write poorly. Some of the converters suppliers (hi end Dayacom, for one) are Schmidt. BUT, I've had "issues" with some of these.

I choose to upgrade to the Schmidt Gold converters (I'm not a "number" guy, but I think they are Schmidt #5). On ink cartridges, I toss the "stock ink" and upgrade to Private Reserve.

Both of these items are available from most of the IAP vendors.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 10, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> <snip>  The OEM cartridge ink from most suppliers is simply AWFUL! It make an otherwise wonderful FP skip, clog and write poorly.  <snip>


I wondered about that.  I've not been brave enough to try them.
Thanks for blazing that trail for me.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with Andy - The cartridge that comes with the "kits" is a wsate of time.  Private Reserve is also my ink of choice.  I also use the Schmidt converters when the customer wants a converter.  Many time they'll take the easy path and only want cartridges.  I usually provide the larger capacity cartridges.  Good Luck.


----------



## rsulli16 (Sep 11, 2012)

hi
thanks to all. maybe i should offer the customer a choice then, ask if he wants to use it with cartridges then include a private reserve cartidge witht the sale, and the same with converter? use an upgraded one? or should i include both with the purcahse?

as i research this more i see alot of more experienced turners out there also just toss the nibs that come with the kits and use an upgrade.

hmmmmmmmmmm  doesnt any of the venders sell a kit with quaility parts you can  use "as is"??

what does all this upgading do to the price?, forgive my ignorance, but how much are all these up grades?  ie. converter, nib, cartridges?

Thanks again for all the input
Sulli


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 11, 2012)

I have upgraded the nibs on a few FP and I have tuned (to my best ability) the Kit nibs.   Great info in the Library. 
I don't see much difference when I use either. I think most users don't want to see the IPG on the nibs. 
My daily driver is a chrome Orion FP, stock nib,  Private Reserve inc carts.  Writes like a dream and has room for a spare cart.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 11, 2012)

I've found this one to have an impressive nib as is.  It's an IPG nib of unknown origin, but sweet in my experience.

Too bad they are discontinuing it, it looks like, and the gold furniture ones are all they have left.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine come with a converter, and if the customer prefers cartridges (or is uncertain), I'll throw in a Private Reserve cartridge to "get them started".

I've run into "bad" converters that won't suck in ink, so now I test every converter. I've also picked up a few different kinds, and for some pens I swap them out for aesthetic reasons.


----------

